# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Romney Supporters Caught Making Fake Ron Paul Ballots

## Gravik



----------


## Delivered4000

Which one is the real one?

----------


## CaptainAmerica

some people are pathetic in their attempts to win.

----------


## Aratus

the one on the right that is better organized is the legit one!

----------


## smartguy911

Is this even legal?

----------


## Bronies-4-Paul

> Is this even legal?

----------


## kathy88

That is so pathetic. I hope Ron calls them out on it in his speech and makes them feel like $#@!.

----------


## No Free Beer

the media won't say $#@!, either.

----------


## Bern

lol @ Romney supporters who decry the "underhandedness" of Ron Paul delegates trying to steal the election.  Glass houses.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

a closer look at the fake papers.Shame shame...we know their names now.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> the one on the right that is better organized is the legit one!


I believe the one on the right is the legit one ...

The one on the left says 'official ballot' 

But the one on the right says 'Authorized and paid for by Ron Paul.....' And I can't quite make up the rest, but I read on some chat feed that the right one was the official one....

So I think the left one is the fake!

Edit; ah, nevermind.. I was too late @ the poster before me

Edit 2; There's a couple of people mentioned on both of the slates............

----------


## Monotaur

They tried the same crap in Colorado. They actually faked 3 slates: the Ron Paul and Santorum unity slate, the Rocky Mountain Gun Owners slate, and the Christian Conservative Values slate. All 3 were visibly close, but with the christian slate they actually used the official logo. Since they did, the christian group is suing the Romney campaign here in Colorado. If the Romney folks in Nevada used the official Ron Paul logo, they might have just opened themselves up for a law suit.

----------


## kathy88

> They tried the same crap in Colorado. They actually faked 3 slates: the Ron Paul and Santorum unity slate, the Rocky Mountain Gun Owners slate, and the Christian Conservative Values slate. All 3 were visibly close, but with the christian slate they actually used the official logo. Since they did, the christian group is suing the Romney campaign here in Colorado. If the Romney folks in Nevada used the official Ron Paul logo, they might have just opened themselves up for a law suit.


It looks like the official logo. Asshats.

----------


## Lishy

Whoever is trying to sabotage Paul must really like the NDAA, web censorship, and the drug war.. Methinks they actually jerk off to it too!

----------


## MozoVote

Call those delegates to task! Ask them to address the convention, explain why they support Paul, and will vote for him.

----------


## Kluge

Anyone send this to Ben Swann?

http://www.facebook.com/BenSwannRealityCheck

----------


## Mckarnin

That's a very good idea Kludge.

----------


## mr_x

> Anyone send this to Ben Swann?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BenSwannRealityCheck


for some reason that reminded me of signaling batman. but it's really not that silly of a comparision, because ben does *a lot* of good.

----------


## Mckarnin

Hehe, I posted the better image on his wall as someone else had already put up the darker one.

----------


## Kluge

> Hehe, I posted the better image on his wall as someone else had already put up the darker one.


Fantastic! Thanks much, he really seems to latch on to these sorts of stories.

----------


## lasenorita

_from Reno Gazette-Journal online:_
Blog: Romney supporters pass out phony slate of delegates at GOP convention

----------


## Jovan Galtic

> _from Reno Gazette-Journal online:_
> Blog: Romney supporters pass out phony slate of delegates at GOP convention


"Some of the people who were handing out the phony slate were detained by security officers."

Oops...

----------


## Intoxiklown

This really pisses me off.

----------


## speciallyblend

they did this crap in colorado to, they scared!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> They tried the same crap in Colorado. They actually faked 3 slates: the Ron Paul and Santorum unity slate, the Rocky Mountain Gun Owners slate, and the Christian Conservative Values slate. All 3 were visibly close, but with the christian slate they actually used the official logo. Since they did, the christian group is suing the Romney campaign here in Colorado. If the Romney folks in Nevada used the official Ron Paul logo, they might have just opened themselves up for a law suit.


yep plus we caught them red handed giving this from the romney campaign table.

----------


## Bruno

If Ron Paul has no chance at the nomination, why resort to cheating?

----------


## Delivered4000

Someone track down who printed the fake ballots by using the printer ID microdots on the paper

----------


## lasenorita

Did anyone take pictures of every single person handing out those fake slates? We'll need the evidence.

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

If this goes up high enough in the Romney hierarchy, it could be his Watergate (one can wish!) Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch...

----------


## phx420

the one that says official ballot is the fake one... the one that says authorized and paid for by paul is real

----------


## Tinnuhana

DC #3 on "paid for by"/real ballot: Carl Bunce.
THE Carl Bunce? For real?

----------


## Barrex



----------


## mosquitobite

Love the Swann signal! LOL!

----------


## MozoVote

When things settle down and the whole story of the convention unfolds I bet we'll learn more dirt. There are posts on DailyPaul about Romney people wearing Ron Paul outfits, conducting on-the-spot espionage.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

I dont get it, why put James Smack on the fake list, wasnt he an RP guy?

----------


## bb23

i think they mixed in reals with fakes

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> "Some of the people who were handing out the phony slate were detained by security officers."
> 
> Oops...


If this were 1788 they woulda been:

1. Beat the $#@! down
2. Thrown in jail
3. Beat the $#@! down again.

Oh and possibly executed. If they had laws like that today, no one would be stupid enough to risk the consequence.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> for some reason that reminded me of signaling batman. but it's really not that silly of a comparision, because ben does *a lot* of good.





> 


That's the one. 

Oben Swannobi, we need you!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

"Protect us from each other, not from our own choices"?

What kind of creepy nonsense is that? Should be obvious that's a fake.

----------


## kathy88

I'm so excited they used the campaign's logo. Serious no-no.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> 


HAHA nice. Total keeper!

----------


## Barrex

> HAHA nice. Total keeper!


I did it because incrisingly more and more people on this forum are saying "Call Ben Swann"; "Let Ben Swann know about this"...


This is easier. Just post a picture.(and yes I get waaaay too much free time in the office)

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> When things settle down and the whole story of the convention unfolds I bet we'll learn more dirt. There are posts on DailyPaul about Romney people wearing Ron Paul outfits, conducting on-the-spot espionage.


Seriously, we need a comprehensive list of Romney's dirty tricks, from top to bottom, so that those of us that are delegates can say why we won't support him in the case that he wins the nom. It would be EPIC to unveil a powerpoint on the convention floor in Tampa for the media to take a peep at. I'm dreaming I know, but, for real.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I did it because incrisingly more and more people on this forum are saying "Call Ben Swann"; "Let Ben Swann know about this"...
> 
> 
> This is easier. Just post a picture.(and yes I get waaaay too much free time in the office)


Sheer genius, partner!

----------


## showpan

> If this were 1788 they woulda been:
> 
> 1. Beat the $#@! down
> 2. Thrown in jail
> 3. Beat the $#@! down again.
> 
> Oh and possibly executed. If they had laws like that today, no one would be stupid enough to risk the consequence.


It's not that they had laws like that back then, it's just that they had less laws that protected the criminals...lol

----------


## Aratus

> the one that says official ballot is the fake one... the one that says authorized and paid for by paul is real


we might call this the matt collins rule! sometimes his "official" threads were self designated

----------


## francisco

> we might call this the matt collins rule! sometimes his "official" threads were self designated


_sometimes??!!_

----------


## bb23

Video of man committing Maine slate fraud:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjCO5TEGAMw

----------


## Thor

> 


From Ben Swann FB page "about an hour ago":




> Sounds like a wild day in both Maine and Nevada. In both states, it appears false slates were circulated. Apparently attempts by Charlie Webster to appoint his own chairman failed and one was nominated from the floor. Paul supporters took the secretary and chairman slots.
> The is so much video coming out of both states. 10 years ago, we never would have even known

----------


## satchelmcqueen

way to go guys! keep up the good fight!!

----------


## DamianTV

It wasnt just dirty Delegate Lists, we'd heard rumors they were PHOTOCOPYING DELEGATE BADGES to IMPERSONATE REAL DELEGATES!  We fixed that damn quick!  

And yes, I was at the door for about an hour personally checking ID's VS DELEGATE BADGES for those coming and going from the Convention.

----------


## unknown

If this is true, someone's gonna get KTFO.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

romney people are accusing ron paul people of doing a false flag attack and blaming it on romney people...

we need to get word out fast before romney people makes the narrative first in the media.

----------


## Ranger29860

> romney people are accusing ron paul people of doing a false flag attack and blaming it on romney people...
> 
> we need to get word out fast before Romney people makes the narrative first in the media.


wait so let me get this straight. We supposedly got our members to dress overtly in Ron Paul uniforms in multiple states and in some cases fabricating delegate credentials in order to hand out a fake slate that makes it look like Romney is trying to pull a fast one on us? Knowing full well that a stunt like that or even any stunt at this point would get little to no news coverage. This includes previous reports of this happening and no media as a result. Not to mention we caught one on camera and he attempted to have the police tell the recorder that he can not record. 

Even if Romney were to come out and accuse us of this I do not think the media can spin it to the point that it is anywere near a reasonable scenario. Not to mention Romney coming after us makes him look week and he will NEVER come out against us in any overt form that the media can see.

----------


## kathy88

> Seriously, we need a comprehensive list of Romney's dirty tricks, from top to bottom, so that those of us that are delegates can say why we won't support him in the case that he wins the nom. It would be EPIC to unveil a powerpoint on the convention floor in Tampa for the media to take a peep at. I'm dreaming I know, but, for real.


THAT would be beyond awesome.

----------


## kathy88

> It wasnt just dirty Delegate Lists, we'd heard rumors they were PHOTOCOPYING DELEGATE BADGES to IMPERSONATE REAL DELEGATES!  We fixed that damn quick!  
> 
> And yes, I was at the door for about an hour personally checking ID's VS DELEGATE BADGES for those coming and going from the Convention.


Damian, do you know their real identities? Was anything done about it? Or did they just get kicked out?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Not sure if this particular article/blog in Reno Gazette-Journal has been posted. 


*Blog: Romney supporters pass out phony slate of delegates at GOP convention*
http://www.rgj.com/article/20120505/...Local%20News|s

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> romney people are accusing ron paul people of doing a false flag attack and blaming it on romney people...
> 
> we need to get word out fast before romney people makes the narrative first in the media.





> wait so let me get this straight. We supposedly got our members to dress overtly in Ron Paul uniforms in multiple states and in some cases fabricating delegate credentials in order to hand out a fake slate that makes it look like Romney is trying to pull a fast one on us? Knowing full well that a stunt like that or even any stunt at this point would get little to no news coverage. This includes previous reports of this happening and no media as a result. Not to mention we caught one on camera and he attempted to have the police tell the recorder that he can not record.


False Flag on the False Flag?? That play would have all the same MO as the Jon Huntsman "Manchurian Candidate" video: Make a deceptive move, then blame Ron Paul people for deceptive move.

----------


## FindLiberty

Danger Stranger!

Don't accept any food or drink from those treacherous Romulans as you line up at the door, waiting outside, to get back into the convention...

----------


## digitaldean

They also tried to do this in Colorado. But its 2012 and with the internet you can not really get away with this.

----------


## Origanalist

> wait so let me get this straight. We supposedly got our members to dress overtly in Ron Paul uniforms in multiple states and in some cases fabricating delegate credentials in order to hand out a fake slate that makes it look like Romney is trying to pull a fast one on us? Knowing full well that a stunt like that or even any stunt at this point would get little to no news coverage. This includes previous reports of this happening and no media as a result. Not to mention we caught one on camera and he attempted to have the police tell the recorder that he can not record. 
> 
> Even if Romney were to come out and accuse us of this I do not think the media can spin it to the point that it is anywere near a reasonable scenario. Not to mention Romney coming after us makes him look week and he will NEVER come out against us in any overt form that the media can see.


You underestimate the stupidity of people and their ability to believe ANY feces fed them by the MMM.

----------


## grit123

Disgraceful if not outright criminal.

Drop the hammer on the folks who got caught.

----------


## speciallyblend

> They also tried to do this in Colorado. But its 2012 and with the internet you can not really get away with this.


they got caught red handed in colorado at their own campaign table.  I have to believe from reports i heard we caught them red handed in maine and nevada as well so if a media source really wants to lie . They can be exposed and sued!    

Wish i had a you tube when i layed into the colorado romney campaign table. I was brutal is all i can tell you.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Disgraceful if not outright criminal.
> 
> Drop the hammer on the folks who got caught.


yeah not much can be done other then exposing them as unethical/corrupt and insert your own words.  romney will never get my vote and add this to the list.

----------


## ItsTime

I wish people got pictures of the people doing it.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

has this thread been drudged yet?  this isn't exactly news best kept under wraps.  post it on FB; spread it like athlete's foot through an army barracks

----------


## Barrex

Any update? Where are those guys?

----------


## sunghoko

http://imgur.com/a/oaXnq

----------


## Razmear

> I wish people got pictures of the people doing it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcgOu...ature=youtu.be

----------


## dntrpltt

If the "Authorized and Paid for" one is fake (which, from the posts, I really can't tell), then the campaign could file an FEC complaint against the people that are named on the slate. (Not against the Romney camp though; there is no evidence that links the fake list to Romney.)

----------


## RonRules

We put people in prison for decades for possession of a few ounces of drugs. It's their choice and it doesn't hurt anybody but them.

Are we going to ignore the intentional disfranchisement of political delegates at an election convention?

This is TREASON and our laws have a special treatment for those people.

“I forgive those who murder and steal because they did it out of necessity, but a traitor never.” 
― Emiliano Zapata

----------


## Tiso0770

This is a statement from a Romney chat....




> He did not win nevada. Mitt won by 50 percent. He gets the BOUND delegates. they tried to put their people in as delegates, and successed. but they were not able to unbind the delegates, and they MUST vote for Mitt.


If you want to listen in....hxxp://mittromneycentral.com/

No more playing nice!!!!

----------


## Titus

Do we have proof of the name of the staffer who did this? Or is it mere allegation? While the odds are good it was at least a Romney supporter, it would be great if we could get a name.

----------


## Thor

> Do we have proof of the name of the staffer who did this? Or is it mere allegation? While the odds are good it was at least a Romney supporter, it would be great if we could get a name.


If you are talking about Maine and the video posted by Ginger....

From this thread:








> This looks like the same guy wearing a different shirt.





> Some people called him "Charlie"... There was update from Ginger(person that videotaped him first time)....


No question it is the same guy in both videos:



*"Charlie"*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I dont get it, why put James Smack on the fake list, wasnt he an RP guy?


That was part of the scam. They put Ron Paul supporters (that could not go to National and were not on the official slate) on their fake list so that it would look legit. That way they could split up the vote. See the videos in this thread for more details.

----------


## rb3b3

im not a fighter or thug or anything like that, but boy oh boy, i think i wouldve knocked that guy the fk out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I dont get it, why put James Smack on the fake list, wasnt he an RP guy?


It appears that they were also putting variations of legitimate names on the fake slates.

----------


## ninepointfive

Here's a link to share this story with anyone not on the RPF: http://ronpauldelegates.wordpress.co...legate-slates/

----------


## devil21

He looks like he could actually be related to Romney.  Kinda reminds me of his sons.  Same sort of look.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Do we have proof of the name of the staffer who did this? Or is it mere allegation? While the odds are good it was at least a Romney supporter, it would be great if we could get a name.


I haven't seen any video that ties this directly to the Romney Campaign. That would be good to have.

----------


## RonRules

That's what cults do to people. Cults make good people dishonest to protect and promote the cult.

----------


## Kluge

> He looks like he could actually be related to Romney.  Kinda reminds me of his sons.  Same sort of look.


I thought he looked a lot like Romney.

----------


## RonRules

> I haven't seen any video that ties this directly to the Romney Campaign. That would be good to have.


Have you asked yourself how many Republican candidates were left running when these events too place (last weekend). The answer is 2.

Ron Paul: Probably not
Romney: You decide.

----------


## RonRules

This is a good clear video of the other fraudster:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Have you asked yourself how many Republican candidates were left running when these events too place (last weekend). The answer is 2.
> 
> Ron Paul: Probably not
> Romney: You decide.


That doesn't *prove* anything. Tricks like this are just as likely to come from outside the Romney campaign. Could be anyone who doesn't want Ron to win. Mark Levin could be behind the whole thing.

----------


## Titus

Is there a hard list of delegates to the Maine convention? It's a long shot but we could compare facebook with any "Charlie"s and see if there is an image of the man. The man was there on both days in Maine which suggests he's a delegate or a staffer.

----------


## RonRules

> Mark Levin could be behind the whole thing.


OK, you got me on that.

----------


## RonRules

> Is there a hard list of delegates to the Maine convention? It's a long shot but we could compare facebook with any "Charlie"s and see if there is an image of the man. The man was there on both days in Maine which suggests he's a delegate or a staffer.


Titus, every post you make is brilliant. Really.

----------


## mike6623

> ]We put people in prison for decades for possession of a few ounces of drugs.[/B] It's their choice and it doesn't hurt anybody but them.
> 
> Are we going to ignore the intentional disfranchisement of political delegates at an election convention?
> 
> This is TREASON and our laws have a special treatment for those people.
> 
> “I forgive those who murder and steal because they did it out of necessity, but a traitor never.” 
> ― Emiliano Zapata


Not to get off topic, but who has been put in prison for "decades" for a couple ounces of drugs? If you have a couple ounces of heroin, i doubt it is for personal use...i have a friend that got 10 years for an ounce of crack......it was his 12th offense for drugs, never did prison time before the ounce of crack


Okay, so has any of this fake ballot stuff been reported on any major news outlets at all?? Has anyone been emailing the proof?

----------


## lasenorita

Why not post a classifieds ad in Maine or on Craigslist?  Something like … 



Looking for a Charlie. We made a ♥ connection at the Maine GOP convention. You looked adorable in your layered red T-shirt and white long sleeves. Or was it a checkered shirt and a cute elephant tie? I would l_oooooove_ to get to know more about you. We share a penchant for mischief and running towards authority figures. Let's forge a slate together! 

XOXO





*@mike6623*

There has been some mention of the fake Ron Paul slates, but it's only "allegations" and "accusations." Nevada news mentioned it, but it will probably go nowhere in the national media unless significantly more credible evidence appears — soon. The feeling I get is that it's expected and par for the course at political events. The press seems to dismiss the dirty side of politics unless it fits their narrative or it's juicy enough. Fake papers at a state convention isn't really 'newsworthy' since nobody got arrested and it didn't change the outcome significantly. 

(Now, if it were Ron Paul supporters who were handing out fake Romney slates, it'd probably be all over the news because we're "fringe" and "kooky" and aren't "team players." In fact, I wouldn't put it past the Romney camp to try something like that/frame us in the future. It'll give them a chance to play victim. Wah.)

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Has anyone got a clear pic of that guy and dropped it on facebook to see if the facial recognition picks him up? Would that even work?

----------


## Titus

I don't think anyone thought of that. Yet, the person may not have a clear picture on a facebook profile or anything. You are absolutely welcome to try though. Just remember Facebook is not determinative.

----------

